
Trump wants a total ban on German luxury car imports - okket
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/05/trump-wants-a-total-ban-on-german-luxury-car-imports/
======
sschueller
This makes no sense since the large German car makers have huge factories in
the US.

I would be bad for super high luxury brands like Lamborghini, Porsche etc.

------
slededit
Seems rather short sighted to trade the entire western sphere of influence for
a few steel mills and auto factories.

~~~
jacob019
I don't think that he cares much about steel mills and auto factories. His
motives are unclear.

~~~
slededit
He's been pretty consistent on his message about trade since his talk show
appearances in the 80s. That is unheard of consistency for Trump, so I do
believe he thinks he's doing the right thing here. The problem is its only a
first order analysis.

He's likely thinking the military is powerful enough to function without help
from allies, but ships need to refuel somewhere.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
And saying that he's gonna exclude ZTE from US-Iran sanctions because that
would cost China a lot of jobs. Is that consistency on trade as well? Did he
run on China first policy?

~~~
jonhendry18
China approved some new trademarks for Ivanka, and agreed to fund $500 million
for a Trump-connected project in Asia. Just around the time Trump started
talking about saving ZTE jobs.

Trump just wants bribes.

~~~
fwdpropaganda
That was a perfectly valid and factually correct observation. HN downvotes are
getting a bit ridiculous. You can't say anything, you'll get downvoted. I
really really don't understand this. And it seems to be getting worse.

------
mrguyorama
I wonder what kind of Car his donors are likely to purchase.

------
mkempe
On the other hand, the Trump administration wants Germany and German companies
to stop trading with the Iranian theocracy.

